
Facebook Executive Admits Social Media Platform Might Be Hurting Democracy - zonotope
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/facebook-executive-admits-social-media-platform-hurt-democracy/
======
jaegerpicker
Super frustrating thing about this is that Facebook could be used for good.
There is nothing inherently bad about social media.

Full disclosure I was a co-founder in a social media startup that was the
trying to have the EXACT opposite effect on Democracy. We were trying to raise
the standard of debate on online to a more diplomatic fact based area not the
one line blurb that Facebook and Twitter specialize in. Of course we failed
but I still believe it is possible.

